

NASA's IRIS Telescope Offers First Glimpse of Sun's Mysterious Atmosphere - alternize
http://www.nasa.gov/content/goddard/iris-telescope-first-glimpse-of-suns-mysterious-atmosphere/

======
alternize
there's also a rather impressive youtube video comparing the SDO to the IRIS:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQymdMnCZ2I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQymdMnCZ2I)

